
Yet Another HN “Who's Hiring?” Listing Browser - kennytilton
https://kennytilton.github.io/whoishiring/
======
kennytilton
Yet another HN Who's Hiring Browser.

It has various handy filters and sorts and lets us assign and sort by "stars",
flag as "applied to", and record notes.

Uses localstorage so stick to one browser! Tested on Opera, Chrome, and
FireFox. FF is needed to load index.html as a local file (unless someone help
me work around Chrome's complaints).

Regex searching needs a ton of refinement. Working on that now, and
performance when hundreds of jobs are matched.

More/same info here:
[https://github.com/kennytilton/kennytilton.github.io/blob/ma...](https://github.com/kennytilton/kennytilton.github.io/blob/master/whoishiring/README.md)

Happy job hunting!

